# How many puffs a minute?



## BefriendedbyBolivar (Mar 24, 2009)

How many puffs do you normally take per minute? I find my cigars always end up needing relighting. I tend to take a puff every 60 seconds, but my cigars still seem to go out on most occasions.

Cheers guys


----------



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Hmm never really timed it but Id suspect I puff more frequently than every 60 seconds..

Id guess every 30 seconds or so but now that you ask Ill pay attention tonight!


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

I'm a 20 to 30 second per puff, puffer (I double puff). If I find that my smoke is burning a little hot, then I slow down the puffs! Puff at your leisure, whatever works for YOU! :tu


----------



## helmet (Feb 24, 2009)

I will time my self tonight.I just hope it does not take away any enjoyment of the smoke or you owe me a cigar BefriendedbyBolivar!!!:mrgreen:


----------



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

One thing I know for sure is I do NOT like my cigar to go out..ever

For me it never tastes the same if I have to relight..so I probably over puff


----------



## GlockG23 (Mar 7, 2009)

I never kept time ether, but for me I give the cigar 2 quick puffs before the Long slow draw (felling a little homophobic typing this)


----------



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

GlockG23 said:


> I never kept time ether, but for me I give the cigar 2 quick puffs before the Long slow draw (felling a little homophobic typing this)


hahah:gossip:


----------



## Jonesee (Dec 30, 2005)

SmoknTaz said:


> I'm a 20 to 30 second per puff, puffer (I double puff). If I find that my smoke is burning a little hot, then I slow down the puffs! Puff at your leisure, whatever works for YOU! :tu


I think I'm with Taz on this. Although I've never timed how frequently I take a puff, I've always realized I double puff. I don't know when or why I started to double puff, just a habit I've had forever. I also noticed the 1st of the double puffs is quicker and more shallow than the second which is the real puff.

Damn now I won't able to smoke without wondering how long it was since the last puff...


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

I'm a triple puffer when I draw but do it about 3 to 4 times a minute. I too, hate for my cigars to go out.


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

Hmmmm....

About 6 or so, unless I am drinking!


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

BefriendedbyBolivar said:


> How many puffs do you normally take per minute? I find my cigars always end up needing relighting. I tend to take a puff every 60 seconds, but my cigars still seem to go out on most occasions.
> 
> Cheers guys


Gave you a ring gauge. Don't think anyone has ever asked that question before....


----------



## wrapper23 (Mar 17, 2009)

Good question. I often wondered about this.

4-5 puffs a minute. If it's uneven, I torch the uneven part with my lighter. I hate when it goes out usually toward the end but I still relight it.

Maybe it's the humidity? I've been using these Humi-cards in plastic bags. Expecting a humi from cheaphumidors any day. It's just a 50-75 count but it must be better than nothing. But it's black with a black leather-covered top. So Borat says it's "NIIIIIIIIIIIIIICE."


----------



## MrMayorga (Feb 14, 2008)

I too am a triple puffer (2 short and 1 long). My times very within the cigar. sometimes 2 or 3 puffs a minute, sometimes once a minute and sometimes once every couple of minutes. Alot has to do with weather conditions (cold) and time requirements, as to the number of puffs I take. 

But maybe your problem has to do with your RH factor. What RH do you keep your Gars at?


----------



## Andy (Mar 23, 2008)

never really counted


----------



## LibertyToad (Jul 27, 2008)

Typically one puff every 45-60 seconds. Although I'll double puff or purge if the cigar starts to go out.


----------



## Baz (Feb 11, 2009)

i tend to double puff and probably puff 4 times per minute (2 doubles)...my cigars rarely go out...


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

probely 1 puff per 45-50 sec for me


----------



## Shaz (Oct 10, 2008)

There was a thread on this quite some time ago. 
The rate for me will vary depending on the cigar's quickness to go out. And this, of course will depend to a great extent, on the humidity it was stored at, and if you dry box it before smoking. Some cigars, regardless of these variables, have a habit of going out, and others burn for a long time without having to be babied. Those I enjoy the most, because I don't need to concentrate on keeping it going and can relax and take all the time in the world.

So, it looks like most of us will usually double or triple puff when we are smoking a cigar that wants to go out. I too, hate it when the cigar goes out and have to relight. 

I actually hate it when there is anything less than a full glowing cherry, because I find that the taste gets charcoally and harsh. When a cigar is burning badly, not only is it an annoyance, but it's not tasting so good.

But more to the point. I'm usually around 2 to 3 puffs per minute, not counting doubles if I have to.


----------



## Blindjimme (Feb 13, 2009)

Every 10 seconds? 2 or 3 times a minute? Man, am I a leisurely wuss. I smoke for a while, set it down. Pick it up, smoke for a few minutes, set it down, check the grill. Pick it up again. When do you guys drink? :shock:

LOL


----------



## JAK3 (Jun 10, 2008)

I refuse to time my enjoyment of a cigar. When I light up the entire world practically shuts down. Get a couple of puffs to prepare for each exquisite full draw. Sometimes a good pull can be enjoyed for nearly a minute itself I suppose. If you must leave the cigar unattended, blow through it to clear the residual smoke and a relight (while lacking in the original splendor) taint so bad after all.


----------



## Frinkiac7 (Dec 12, 2008)

As many as I need to keep the thing from going out!

Or as many as I can take, if it's a particularly delicious smoke...


----------



## BefriendedbyBolivar (Mar 24, 2009)

I find I only take one in fear of the cigar getting too hot. I normally time myself too. I need to relax more LOL.


----------



## ashmaster (Oct 10, 2008)

Never timed it but I would guess I probably take 1 or 2 puffs per minute, one quick, then a slow, long draw. Of course this would depend on the characteristics of the cigar, how well it burns, how much smoke produced (like lots of smoke), etc. The main thing is not to let it go out, as it just doesn't taste the same when you relight.


----------



## Strick (Aug 21, 2008)

Never pay attention, just depends on what I am smoking...


----------



## Firerat (Mar 19, 2009)

Depends on the smoke.

If it's a tasty stick, probably 2 or 3 times a minute, holding it in, exhaling through the nose and all that. I try not to let my premium-relax in a chair with a good drink-cigars go out. I agree they never really taste the same once re-lit.

If it's a yard or car gar, who knows. Sometimes they go out on me if I don't pay attention. Sometimes when driving I let them go out and just chew on the ends. I try not to think about it too much.


----------



## fatboy05 (Jan 18, 2009)

I find it changes depending on what I am smoking, as well as the ring gauge and humidity. You just need to pay attention and not let it go out. Nubs foe example seem to never go out no matter how long you let them sit. I love that. I guess on average i would say 3-6 puffs per min.


----------



## Theophilus (Jul 7, 2008)

I was thinking about this very thing last time I lit one up. I've heard that the slower you smoke, the cooler the smoke is and the better tasting it is. So I try to smoke as slowly as I can without the cigar going out. I guess about a double puff every 45-60 seconds or so.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

two short and one long draw per minute I would say


----------



## Dave128 (Feb 2, 2009)

I've never paid attention. I just puff at my liesure. My cigars rarely go out. They used to when I first started smoking, but not any more.


----------



## BefriendedbyBolivar (Mar 24, 2009)

So a double and a long draw per minute is about right?


----------



## Rev2010 (Sep 3, 2008)

SmoknTaz said:


> I'm a 20 to 30 second per puff, puffer (I double puff). If I find that my smoke is burning a little hot, then I slow down


^^^ Exactly the same for me, I always double puff until it starts heating up as it gets really short. And yeah, I'd say every 20-30 seconds. In the summer it's often slower as I'm just totally relaxing and enjoying being outside.

Rev.


----------



## Arnie (Jan 5, 2009)

I discovered by reading reviews that I smoke way faster than most folks. I would read a review of a robusto and the reviewer would say something like,"A good 45 minute smoke." and I'd be thinking ,wow, I smoke those in 20 minutes, tops. So I tried to slow down and my cigars would always go out on me. So I just smoke the way I smoke---fast! 
Maybe tonight I'll time it to see how many puffs per second. I'll let you know.


----------



## slyder (Mar 17, 2009)

I just got done reading on another site (by accident...i totally wasnt cheating on puff) that by smoking faster than every 60 seconds your cheating yourself out of alot of the flavors in your cigar. So I think ill sit down some night and watch the clock to see if my cigars get any better if I take my time. Some old dude wrote it so maybe hes right. :tape:


----------



## Rev2010 (Sep 3, 2008)

slyder said:


> I just got done reading on another site (by accident...i totally wasnt cheating on puff) that by smoking faster than every 60 seconds your cheating yourself out of alot of the flavors in your cigar.


That's a load of horse crap. I get the same taste from my cigars whether I'm enjoying them slowly on a nice summer day outside or sucking them down fast whilst outside in the cold. The only time I've found taste gets affected is when smoking them too fast when they start getting short (ie. last 1/4 or so). And as mentioned already, when it starts getting small some of us drag less or more slowly to avoid a hot draw which ruins taste.

Rev.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Ok when I first started smoking cigars I didn't want to look like a fool and smoke it the wrong way. How to light, how to hold it, etc... And everything I read said you should take one puff a minute. So when I first started smoking I would really try to do this. I smoke a lot in my car/truck and when I first read that I would look at the clock in my truck and time it. I couldn't help it, no matter how hard I tried not to look at it I couldn't help myself LOL. Before I knew it that was just kinda my pace.

I tend to smoke a little faster now, I say maybe a puff every 45 or 50 secs. I almost never put a cigar down when I am smoking it, it always stays in my hand. When I take a draw I will do a double or triple puff, just depends on how much smoke I am getting. Also I will purge (blow out the cigar) just about between every puff. Two reasons I do this. One is like I said I never set the cigar down, so by blowing out it gets me something to do instead of smoking to fast, and two, when I first started a friend told me to do this to get the stale smoke out of the cigar. Seems to work good for me.

I will also add that if you are taking one puff per minute your cigar should not go out.


----------



## slyder (Mar 17, 2009)

Rev2010 said:


> That's a load of horse crap. I get the same taste from my cigars whether I'm enjoying them slowly on a nice summer day outside or sucking them down fast whilst outside in the cold. The only time I've found taste gets affected is when smoking them too fast when they start getting short (ie. last 1/4 or so). And as mentioned already, when it starts getting small some of us drag less or more slowly to avoid a hot draw which ruins taste.
> 
> Rev.


Call it what you want but ive heard this exact same thing from several people on smoking too fast. Im no where near experienced enough to tell you whats right or wrong...I was just simply posting what I had read.


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

I believe smoking too fast does effect the flavor / taste. Also, why smoke one sooo fast, unless you're in a race. Cigar smoking is about enjoyment and relaxing. You wouldn't down a fine bottle of wine, would you?


----------



## mattbardi (Feb 6, 2009)

I tend to smoke pretty quick so I'd say about 6 times per minute. Although I once read that ideally it should be once every 45 seconds I'm not really sure how true that is. My cigars always seem to go out if I wait that long. Once you start counting though its always in the back of your mind.


----------



## Rev2010 (Sep 3, 2008)

slyder said:


> Call it what you want but ive heard this exact same thing from several people on smoking too fast. Im no where near experienced enough to tell you whats right or wrong...I was just simply posting what I had read.


LOL, I wasn't saying you're full of horse crap... I was saying that the advice that you read is. ;-)

Rev.


----------



## slyder (Mar 17, 2009)

Rev2010 said:


> LOL, I wasn't saying you're full of horse crap... I was saying that the advice that you read is. ;-)
> 
> Rev.


Oh ok. Cool. Ill go ahead and call off the hit then. :boxing:


----------



## slyder (Mar 17, 2009)

crap! i shoulda put this smiley on there :hug:there ya go Rev..no harm no foul


----------



## Sturat (May 7, 2006)

About once every 60 seconds or so, I tend to double puff. Perhaps your RH is a little high?


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

Puff as I feel. The better the cigar the more I tend to puff. :mrgreen: Got to be careful not to hot box it.:mischief: As far as a cigar going out in a minute goes, this has only occured when there's a cool breeze or i have my air filter running on high in my shop. I like a full smoke when I draw so one or 2 smaller puffs to get it to the good end of the cigar, then a slow long draw to get the full smoke.


----------



## Arnie (Jan 5, 2009)

This discussion inspired me to pay attention to how I smoke and what I'm doing. I just had a nice smoke on my front porch. I triple puff, two small, quick puffs followed by a deep slow third puff. Then I take a look at the cigar, hold it out in front of me while I slowly let the smoke drift out of my mouth and then 2 more medium puffs. So I am a five puff puffer. After about a third of the cigar, I start to double puff at random times. Now I know why I smoke my cigars so fast, 5 puffs instead of 3 for the first third to half of the cigar. 

15 years of smoking and I never was aware of what I was doing. Now I will go back to not paying attention. Thanks for the topic, it was a fun discovery.


----------



## Nickerson (Mar 19, 2009)

Every 45-60 seconds I do my triple puff. Take a small puff blow it out, take another puff and hold it a little, then take my final big puff and let it sink in. The first few get the cigar warmed up and that last draw really is where the money is at.

And I agree, when a cigar goes out it never tastes quite the same again.


----------



## havanitascigars-cl (Apr 29, 2007)

It depends on the cigar. Some I can go 60-90 seconds between puffs, other about every 25-30 seconds. Some cigars are just able to burn on their own longer.

Or sometimes it is just the mood I am in. Sometimes I have trouble relaxing enough to allow a cigar to burn slow.


----------



## Chopper (Nov 11, 2008)

I'm a double puffer. I'd say I take an average of 3 puffs per minute.


----------



## bama (Jan 24, 2007)

One


----------



## ProBe (Jan 8, 2009)

I'm puffing every 20 to 30 seconds.


----------



## K Baz (Mar 2, 2007)

1

I give one small puff and a long draw after it - the famed double puff


----------



## Sweet_Cigars (Oct 3, 2008)

I use the double puff system atleast 2 to 3 times a minute. So far I have not had any sticks run hot on me so I will continue to puff like vaccum cleaner.....just can't get enough of that good smoke, great now I want to smoke!


----------



## blueeyedbum (Nov 9, 2008)

A double puff about every 45 seconds.


----------



## doubledown (Aug 13, 2008)

Huh, I'm confused now. I'm around 45sec to a minute per puff. Anything less (like around 20-30 seconds) and it ends up smoking too hot and turns harsh around 1/3-1/2 way in. Is this something that varies on the ring gauge or am I drawing too long on each puff?

Also, I find I get a cooler smoke if I toast and light using a match or a flint lighter rather than a torch.


----------



## K Baz (Mar 2, 2007)

doubledown said:


> Huh, I'm confused now. I'm around 45sec to a minute per puff. Anything less (like around 20-30 seconds) and it ends up smoking too hot and turns harsh around 1/3-1/2 way in. Is this something that varies on the ring gauge or am I drawing too long on each puff?
> 
> Also, I find I get a cooler smoke if I toast and light using a match or a flint lighter rather than a torch.


I am sure the speed a which you draw and the size of puff you take will contribute to the overall heat of your cigar.

Also there is the issue to as what is hot - I like my cigar smoke to be cool as such when I smoke and can feel the smoke rise in temp I back off cuz I think its to hot.

The moral of the story is do what you like try the way the other guy does it just to see and then go from there.

Me I a 1 double puff every minute. I have tried other ways I like this way. But I do take a big big slow slipping puff as my second puff.


----------



## Chico57 (Nov 12, 2007)

Frinkiac7 said:


> As many as I need to keep the thing from going out!
> 
> Or as many as I can take, if it's a particularly delicious smoke...


I'm with you.
It depends on the cigar and how it is burning.


----------

